# I Love Translating!



## cuchuflete

¡Ayyyy Ranita de los tres mil!


 *y ¡Qué placer compartir este charco contigo, ILT!

un fuerte quabrazo,

Cuchu


Una sonrisa

* AVISO IMPORTANTE​


----------



## irisheyes0583

Mil Felicitaciones
+
Mil Felicitaciones
+
Mil Felicitaciones
---------------------------------
= Lo que te damos! 
  ​


----------



## ampurdan

¡Felices 3000!​


----------



## Laia

*Muchas felicidades y gracias!*

Laia


----------



## Mei

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!*

Mei


----------



## Alundra

Eyyyyyy.... CONGRATULATIONS ILT!!!!

Alundra.


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations.
Keep translating!_​


----------



## lauranazario

Tres mil veces *HURRA* para una ranita tan prodigiosa que no sólo habla a la perfección.... ¡sino que también traduce!
¡Qué encanto tenerte entre nosotros! ​
un abrazo,
LauraN.


----------



## DDT

*GRANDE!!!*​
  ​
DDT


----------



## Phryne

*!!!!FELICITACIONES!!!!!*​


----------



## Papalote

*Ranita,*

*¡*      *FELICIDADES* *!*​*¡Gracias por dejarme compartir mi ninfea a la tuya!*

*Papalote*​


----------



## Agnès E.

WR forums are well protected thanks to your vigilant, vigorous, nevertheless villainyfree variegated guardian: Our beloved ILT!

Joyeux postiversaire, chère amie !


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Ranita verde eres tú,​​*
*ranita verde eres tú,*
*3mil felicidades*
*ranita verde,*
*¡ranita verde ayudadora eres tú!*
*Gracias por toda la ayuda*​


----------



## Like an Angel

¿Es el acertijo que le ha robado sus habilidades a Superman?
Nooooooo
¿Es la Rana René que se cansó de los Muppets y salió volando?
Nooooooo
Es ILT que viene a socorrernos en esta Torre de Babel virutal  

¡¡¡Felicitaciones y GRACIAS!!!


----------



## belén

¡¡¡Felicidades ILT!!!

Aquí una foto de aquel día tan divertido, cuando nos juntamos con los sobrinos ¿te acuerdas? ¡¡Nos reímos tanto!!

*Abra* croa croa *zo* cuac cuac *tes

y aquí no sé que me decías de un hilo que había que hacer no se qué con él...
*


----------



## Mita

*¡¡Muchas felicitaciones, ILT!!*​¡Abrazotes!​


----------



## Eugin

*Muchas gracias por las tantas veces que nos sacaste del aprieto con nuestras dudillas, ILT!!! *

 

*Por 3.000 x 3 más!!! (para empezar, jaja!!) *

*Un saludo muy especial! *


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, ILT. Tus posts son una ayuda valiosísima.


----------



## Monnik

Bravo, vecina, eres nuestra galla!!    (es que lo de gallina se escucharía muy raro)   *FELICIDADES!!*


----------



## VenusEnvy

*ILT: Congratulations! You arrived to this forum not too long ago, but have certainly provided more assistance to poor lost linguistic souls than I can think of! (I include myself in that list....)  

You're so willing to help, you're amazing. Keep it up, girlfriend! *


----------



## DAH

Giving of insights and knowledge is the greatest gift!


----------



## elroy

*Not only do you love translating - you love inundating us with your intelligence, friendless, and humor.  *

*Felicidades. *​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, ILT!*


----------

